# Started to become snappy



## kyleburrows (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 
Buddy our 18 month WHV has started to become a bit growly and snappy with other dogs - does appear to be smaller ones. He is just lovely with the kids and friends but is protective if someone comes to the house etc.
Dont want this behaviour to become an issue and would welcome any advice.
Thanks
Kyle


----------

